# Well and truely shown up!



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, I've certainly been taught a lesson this morning! The girlfriend made an aeropress brew for herself and an espresso for me and they both tasted better than the ones I've made! It was her first time doing them herself and only the second time making them in total! All I told her was the weights of coffee in each. Looks like I've got myself a natural Batista! Lol

Distribution great. Weighting great. Bottomless portafilter, no random spurts. Excellent crema!

I might as well hang up my apron already!







I must be a better teacher than a Batista! Gutted! Lol


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's actually really encouraging!

Don't give up just yet. If she has followed a recipe that you have given her then you'll be able to as well


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Beginners luck! My first extraction on bottomless PF was by far the prettiest.

Give her a variety of beans and see how quickly she can dial it in


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Must simply be technique! Think it is my tamp pressure! She hardly used any pressure so I could be over tamping.

Think we've found her a new career though! Lol


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Tamping too hard is a classic mistake, ive learned the hard way.

Water finds the path of least resistance, if it is negotiating an extremely solid, too dense bed of coffee and there is a fracture it will travel there ...with all 9 BAR behind it!

Watch some WBC footage, an even distribution is more critical than a hard tamping pressure..they use very little pressure.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

As a UKBC technical judge I see a range of tamping styles that all get the same result - a nicely extracted espresso.

Tamp pressure is not important as Gary says. Even distribution of grinds is though.


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

*switches his Classic back on*

Thanks folks - gives me hope that less tamping is more (so to speak).

Al


----------



## lucky13 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey, my mrs is curently whipping up some much better milk than me







she still needs me for the coffee bit though


----------

